# I was blind,but now I see...



## Emerald

Hello out there!

I've been out of action due to a rather nasty bug or something I picked up on Saturday.It really did a number on me that's for sure.Anyway,I had my little angel there by my side to hear we winge,*****, and complain so it wasn't all bad.I must admit I'm not the best patient.If you care to share your worst Thailand bug/sickness story,I'm all ears.I absolutely hate not being able to get out there and exercise/run.How about you?

Regards,

Emerald


----------



## oddball

I was living on the top story of a very high apartment building when i ventured to eat a seafood pizza , i protracted what later turned out to be food poisening , no one in the building spoke English , i had recently arrived in Thailand so had no outside contacts , the toilet was my best and only friend for 4 days . When i finally made it out to a clinic ( well padded with kleenex ) i got some good chinese medicine with vitamins etc , but it took a few days before i was back to normal . Since then i have been VERY CAUTIOUS WHERE I EAT . cOLIN


----------



## synthia

I'm afraid my worst Thai medical experience was a strep throat.


----------



## synthia

Also, I'm sure that for a little bit extra you could have had a doctor come to you. It probably would have been worth it. And the herbal stuff probably did nothing, since it was still several days until you were better. Cipro would probably have had you on your feet in 24 hours. And it probably wasn't food poisoning, as that is usually over in 24 hours, but a bacterial infection.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Also, I'm sure that for a little bit extra you could have had a doctor come to you. It probably would have been worth it. And the herbal stuff probably did nothing, since it was still several days until you were better. Cipro would probably have had you on your feet in 24 hours. And it probably wasn't food poisoning, as that is usually over in 24 hours, but a bacterial infection.


 Where were you when i needed you ? Joking aside , i could barely make it to the lift , sorry , elevator , then had to retreat to the toilet , calls on the phone to the desk were answered in Thai , no one came to check why i kept calling so how could i call a doctor ? Whatever condition i had at the time , i am now overly cautious i do not get anything similar again so i eat 95% of home cooking unless i am out of town then ask other Westerners where they find it safe to eat with no dire consequencies .


----------



## synthia

Oh, that must have been hard. I've always had good luck when I've been sick, as far as people being helpful, even if they didn't understand me. Twice I've been hauled off to see a doctor by the owner of a guest house because they thought I really needed help, once in London, and once in Bukit Tinggi.


----------



## Guest

Feel better soon!

I was living in Bangkok on the 13th floor of a residential apartment complex and left my window open after a night of boozing with friends. Passed out and woke up to find a small welt under my right eye. I thought, what the heck is that? Didn't think too much of it until it opened up and started blistering. Then I got scared. Hightailed it to Bumrungrad and found out a bug had nested just under my eye. Upon rubbing the sore area, I'd broken the poison sac. The skin under my eye turned blue, then black as it died. It took several weeks of putting ointment on the blackened dead skin and covering it with gauze for it to finally heal. Anyway, I've been living in the Middle East for 2 years now and I can't eat at the local restaurants anymore. It costs too much. I pay 3 dollars for the meal and then 200 for the medical fees after being food poisoned by old oil and unsanitary conditions. I now cook everything at home. Makes for a boring social life, but it's better than sitting on the toilet all day with cramps that make me scream for my mommy....and I'm 42! hahahah...take care.


----------

